# FuK that kid who tried to steal my snowboard



## abu0724 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is the story. I decided to go snowboarding today because I have vacation days I have to use. It was a normal day at the local hill until I need to make a washroom run and when I came out, my snowboard is gone. Where I put my snowboard, is right under video surveillance (with a BIG sign saying "this area is under video surveillance."). I asked the staff to replay the video, that kid got caught on tape. Around the same time, two RCMP police officer showed up to investigate a 911 call made from a payphone at the lounge. (another dumb ass kid did this, unrelated to my missing snowboard.) anyway, the staff identified the school which this kid is from and told the police their school bus just left 10 minutes ago. (this is a small town in Canada, everybody knows everybody, metaphorically.) the officers left right away to chase that school bus on highway. a little bit over 1 hour later, I got a call from the one of the officers telling me that they recovered my snowboard. later today, I picked up my snowboard from their office. it looks okay other than 3 dings and some scratches. I am mad! this is the 4th time I took this board out and it was scrathless. and I can not believe how stupid that kid is to try to steal something right under video surveillance. and I hope the police officers gave him a "GOOD" time on the school bus in front of the teacher and other students. Anyway, this is my venting of the day. I should be graceful that 2 police offers showed up with perfect timing so I got my board back. Hope a $35 base grind could fix the base damage here. I guess no more Wednesday trips. BTW, this happened at MissionRidge,SK,Canada.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy a lock...it's worth it


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

wow they brought the RCMP out to recover your stolen board? small town canada must be nice..

someone rear ended my car when it was parked on a street and drove off. a witness gave me the colour, model of car and full license play at cops did buttfucknothing... god i hate cops

nice that you got your board back. hope that kid got a few days suspensions and a good ol fashioned ass whoopin from his parents.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Buy a lock...it's worth it


Do it! :thumbsup: Glad you got your board back.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

jyuen said:


> a witness gave me the colour, model of car and full license play at cops did buttfucknothing... god i hate cops.


what did you expect, the ERT to show up? call insurance, and be done. Cops have better things to do than investigate a hit and run… I have a few cop friends, and they tell me they never go to small parking, accidents.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

AIRider said:


> what did you expect, the ERT to show up? call insurance, and be done. Cops have better things to do than investigate a hit and run… I have a few cop friends, and they tell me they never go to small parking, accidents.


Cops should investigate and punish those people. It's a legit type of accident to pursue. These are the same type of people that leave hit-and-run accidents on the road where people could be injured as a result. Want to know my guess why people commit hit-and-run? Lack of car insurance is probably the biggest reason. The other is probably so they can just claim it as a parking lot accident on their collision coverage later on so they don't take fault.

Yup, cops should ignore parking lot hit-and-runs. Just wait until they actually injure/kill someone. Smart cops are smart.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

jyuen said:


> wow they brought the RCMP out to recover your stolen board? small town canada must be nice..


Reading is Fundamental, man

: Around the same time, *two RCMP police officer showed up to investigate a 911 call made from a payphone at the lounge*. (another dumb ass kid did this, unrelated to my missing snowboard.)


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

:laugh:That kid should count his blessings that you didn't find him first!


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

I always put my board in my car, it's not worth leaving around $1000 just sitting there waiting for someone to take it. I used to bring a lock but I can't stand falling on it or having it on me so I just try to park close and use my car to store it.

I leave my wallet in my car anyways so I have to go back anyways.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I lock my board even if I'm going around behind the building to fart. Would you leave your car sitting with the keys in the ignition and the doors locked even if you were just running into the gas station to grab smokes?

BTW, I'm not paranoid, I leave my house open when I'm home, don't lock the car doors in "shady neighbourhoods" etc. I just don't want my shit stolen.

You got lucky!


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

To be honest tho, I was at the Dew Tour the other week and saw Seb just set his 2013 Ride board (probably the next DH?) down and go into the chalet, I really wanted to just grab it and run! :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Death said:


> I always put my board in my car, it's not worth leaving around $1000 just sitting there waiting for someone to take it. I used to bring a lock but I can't stand falling on it or having it on me so I just try to park close and use my car to store it.
> 
> I leave my wallet in my car anyways so I have to go back anyways.


You don't have to carry your lock. Lock it around a rack and grab it when you need it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

1. Buy a lock
2. Find kid and beat him bloody and choke him with said lock

Fucking pukes that steel snowboards should have a fucking finger cut or thief tattooed on their foreheads.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Glad you got your board back bro. Each time I read one of these stories I tell myself that I'll buy a lock next time I'm out, but I never do. Hopefully it sticks this time!


----------



## abu0724 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks, guys. I might get a lock, but likely I will not used it here. as I said, this is a small place in Canada. the resort staff told me there will be 4~5 snowboards got stolen at the local hill every year and they (staff + police) found every single one of them. judging from the video I seen, this kid can not be a first-timer, less than a few seconds in the video camera range, no hesitation, good timing (10 - 15 minutes before their bus leaves.) And, this just happened to be his LUCKY day, identified by a staff, and got caught by police. I really wanted to follow the police car and see the looking on that kid's face when he got busted. But I am afraid the police will bust me first for speeding and following their car! JK!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

abu0724 said:


> thanks, guys. I might get a lock, but likely I will not used it here. as I said, this is a small place in Canada. the resort staff told me there will be 4~5 snowboards got stolen at the local hill every year and they (staff + police) found every single one of them. judging from the video I seen, this kid can not be a first-timer, less than a few seconds in the video camera range, no hesitation, good timing (10 - 15 minutes before their bus leaves.) And, this just happened to be his LUCKY day, identified by a staff, and got caught by police. I really wanted to follow the police car and see the looking on that kid's face when he got busted. But I am afraid the police will bust me first for speeding and following their car! JK!


buy a fucking lock...
no one will feel bad for you if your board gets stolen again.

it literally takes 3 seconds to use a ski key lock..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KBNYY said:


> Glad you got your board back bro. Each time I read one of these stories I tell myself that I'll buy a lock next time I'm out, but I never do. Hopefully it sticks this time!


Where do you board? I need a new one, time to go shopping the racks!!! lol

I don't get people that don't buy a ski key lock (fits into the racks). Who wants to carry around a cable lock borrowed from bicycle technology... Ski key lock goes in my pocket, I've always got it with me then...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

poutanen said:


> Where do you board? I need a new one, time to go shopping the racks!!! lol
> 
> I don't get people that don't buy a ski key lock (fits into the racks). Who wants to carry around a cable lock borrowed from bicycle technology... Ski key lock goes in my pocket, I've always got it with me then...


retractable lock goes around everything, skikey only works on skikey racks

retractable = near infinite amount of locking points
skikey = severely limited amount of locking points


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

jyuen said:


> buy a fucking lock...
> no one will feel bad for you if your board gets stolen again.
> 
> it literally takes 3 seconds to use a ski key lock..


It literally takes 3 seconds to steal a board that's locked. I had 2 boards stolen one season, one unlocked, the second locked. Keep it in your sight or locked in your car/ski check, no cheap little lock is going to keep someone from taking your board if they want it.

I've been riding for over 10 years now and never had a problem leaving my board wherever, then one season a couple years ago I have 2 stolen, at least they were cheap setups but it still pissed me off, death to all thieves.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

You have insurance?

Id quite like someone to nick one of my boards then id claim insurance and get a new better one 

Never seen or heard of anyone getting their board stolen though tbh. Ive only ever been to europe, about 8 times and just leave it outside bars or wherever i go.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> It literally takes 3 seconds to steal a board that's locked. I had 2 boards stolen one season, one unlocked, the second locked. Keep it in your sight or locked in your car/ski check, no cheap little lock is going to keep someone from taking your board if they want it.
> 
> I've been riding for over 10 years now and never had a problem leaving my board wherever, then one season a couple years ago I have 2 stolen, at least they were cheap setups but it still pissed me off, death to all thieves.


You're right, a cheap lock doesn't prevent theft. It's still a deterrent though as there are numerous other boards unlocked.

Also, a normal bike lock isn't expensive either and they work much better. People have to clip those. Like I said, you do not need to carry the lock around. Just keep the lock chained around the rack until you need it.

If you guys don't want to take that small, small step to protecting what probably cost you (or relative/friend) $300+, do so knowing fully well that you might lose that investment.

Would you leave your wallet unattended while you go to the bathroom even if you only have a couple bucks in there? Putting the wallet in your pocket is a small step. Bringing a lock to the hill is a small step to protect a $300+ setup.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Leo said:


> You're right, a cheap lock doesn't prevent theft. It's still a deterrent though as there are numerous other boards unlocked.
> 
> Also, a normal bike lock isn't expensive either and they work much better. People have to clip those. Like I said, you do not need to carry the lock around. Just keep the lock chained around the rack until you need it.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

AIRider said:


> what did you expect, the ERT to show up? call insurance, and be done. Cops have better things to do than investigate a hit and run… I have a few cop friends, and they tell me they never go to small parking, accidents.


Like sit in parking lots 7 abreast bullshitting and eating donuts while making over $100K a year?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

honeycomb said:


> It literally takes 3 seconds to steal a board that's locked. I had 2 boards stolen one season, one unlocked, the second locked. Keep it in your sight or locked in your car/ski check, no cheap little lock is going to keep someone from taking your board if they want it.
> 
> I've been riding for over 10 years now and never had a problem leaving my board wherever, then one season a couple years ago I have 2 stolen, at least they were cheap setups but it still pissed me off, death to all thieves.


Most boards aren't stolen by pros. Those thin wires can be cut with a pair of wire cutters and no one would notice but cutting through a thick steal cable will draw attention and you'll get your ass kicked.

I carry one of these jobbies.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

honeycomb said:


> It literally takes 3 seconds to steal a board that's locked. I had 2 boards stolen one season, one unlocked, the second locked. Keep it in your sight or locked in your car/ski check, no cheap little lock is going to keep someone from taking your board if they want it.
> 
> I've been riding for over 10 years now and never had a problem leaving my board wherever, then one season a couple years ago I have 2 stolen, at least they were cheap setups but it still pissed me off, death to all thieves.


really 3 seconds to steal a board locked up with the ski key? let me guess? jig saw... power tools cut through metal snowboard rack? orrrr screw driver take out bindings slide board out? you must be the worlds fastest handyman.. unless you meant figuratively takes 3 seconds to steal a locked board.

the chains on the other hand, those are crap. the owner of my local board shop told me you can break those just by rotating the board in a clockwise/counter clock wise motion. i have no idea why he would tell me these things...


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never seen those before, just looked them up, I don't think we have those kinds of racks at my hill but I'll look out for them next time. That would be a hard lock to break, but I bet I could use a pocket sized cordless electric screwdriver to unscrew a binding and slide it out the top in under 3 seconds, nascar pitstop style board snatch  If you put red or green locktite on the screws you probably couldn't steal it without bolt cutters or an oxy/aceteline torch.....but then you can't ever take the bindings off, the inserts might rip out before the screws break loose. I'll stick with locked in my car, ski check, or on my feet. I don't like having a big piece of metal in my pocket and if I left it locked to something I'd probably forget and leave without it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The point of any security device is to deter compromising unintended access, not to eliminate it. Eliminating it is impossible because by definition, you'd have to make it inaccessible for anyone, including the owner. You could cast a snowboard in concrete and surround it by security guards 24/7 which would be significantly more secure than locking it with a cable to a rack, but you'd have a helluva time getting it out to go riding.

Yes, the little thin cable locks are easily cut, but even the 3 seconds needed to cut the cable with some wire cutters or even more time to remove the bindings would draw attention. It's not guaranteed but to a would-be thief, it's enough of a deterrent to make him think twice. More importantly, people aren't organized criminals stealing snowboards to fence on ebay because used snowboards are a stupid thing to steal; low resell potential and relatively high risk of getting caught. And they are therefore, unlikely to bring tools to the mountain with the specific intent to steal snowboards. Most board thieves are probably just spur-of-the-moment, unscrupulous (tool-less) opportunists. So a little cable is enough to deter people who would steal a board and makes even a cheap lock vastly superior to no lock at all.

And power screwdrivers? Seriously? I have a cordless powerdriver I use to remove paneling in cars and even with it, it'd take me enough time to unmount a binding (let alone both if the person is smart enough to wrap through both) to where I feel I would easily draw attention to myself and get caught. The only person who would be unbolting bindings from a snowboard on a locked board on a rack is someone who is stealing it.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Lock it, check it, or put it in the car. I've got 2 of those OnGuard coil locks that fit in a cargo pocket of your pants. I think they were less than 20 bucks. Stop a thief?? Not a good one. Slow the bastard down though. The only time I can imagine you might not care if your stuff is stolen is if its total shit, and you've got insurance.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Leo said:


> Cops should investigate and punish those people. It's a legit type of accident to pursue. These are the same type of people that leave hit-and-run accidents on the road where people could be injured as a result. Want to know my guess why people commit hit-and-run? Lack of car insurance is probably the biggest reason. The other is probably so they can just claim it as a parking lot accident on their collision coverage later on so they don't take fault.
> 
> Yup, cops should ignore parking lot hit-and-runs. Just wait until they actually injure/kill someone. Smart cops are smart.


What reason would they have for "investigating" an accident with no personal injury and considerably low property damage that is not posing a threat to the safety of the public. This is what you pay your insurance for. Response to fender bender is a waste of time and tax dollars.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You can buy a small 4ft bike lock at Lowes for like 12 bucks... That's what I use. It coils up nice and I have no problem with riding with it in my leg pocket, don't even notice it's there. Those little ski locks with the thin wire are useless and more expensive.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Make a real example out of him and pursue legal action.


----------

